# my new invention **********WITH PICS********



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

its in my sig


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

I've already saw pocket quiver like this for years , mainly custom made by trad archers but your's seem to be well made and nicely designed , congrats  .....


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

you're wellcome .
can i suggest to add a belt buckle option ? i've tried this sort of pocket quiver and they are awesome ! the quiver is secured in the pocket and attached to the belt , you can dance with a fully loaded quiver and the thing stay in place .
i coudn't buy the one i tried , it was already sold but i regret  ....
good luck for your business :wink:


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

good idea i will see what i can do


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

They used to make one years ago that sort of looked like a pen pocket protector. It had a flap that went down over the outside of your pocket. Guys used to use them alot outside about 25 years ago. They may even still make them, but IDK for sure.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

*I had one about 30 years ago!!....can't remember if NEET made them??


...I do like your idea with the separators..*


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

ArchersParadox said:


> *I had one about 30 years ago!!....can't remember if NEET made them??
> 
> 
> ...I do like your idea with the separators..*


the differance those are or were made with the nock off leather and are made out of only 3-4 oz lether mine are over 2x as thick


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

ttt


----------

